# Ohio river Cincinnati area



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm interested in fishing the ohio river, can anyone tell me so access points and good spots in the Cincy area

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you fishing from a boat or the bank?


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Unfortunately the bank

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

dmaphukn said:


> I'm interested in fishing the ohio river, can anyone tell me so access points and good spots in the Cincy area
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


See topic...


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183984


----------

